# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Vëllezër Aleancistë Kuq e Zi - jemi bërë shumë

## pirro10

Tragji-komedia e Alenacës Kuq e zi e cila kërkon të shpëtojë atdheun nga  integrimi në BE nuk ka mbaruar ende, por vazhdon të bëjë çmos të pengojë një nga standartet që kërkon BE të realizohet për çdo vënd që aspiron për integrim- standartin e rregjistrimit të popullatës . Ky standart kërkohet të realizohet çdo 10 vjet dhe është bërë si  rutinë  nga të gjitha shtetet europiane të integruara por dhe ato që do të integrohen.
 Kjo kategori `atdhetarësh dhe patriotësh` të thekur që mezi pritën demokracinë të shprehnin mllefin e tyre kundër Europës dhe shteteve të BE, ngjan si dy pika uji me komunsitët shqiptarë të viteve `44-`91 të cilët dënonin gjithë mllef dhe ashpërsi të njëjtë tradhtarët e Partisë dhe të kombit. 
Në vazhdën e trimërive pa hesap për të mbrojtur atdheun nga armiqtë e brëndshëm e të jashtëm doli dhe një  trim atdhetar e patriot i  flaktë i orëve të fundit: Piktori e publicist Faik Xhihat Krasniqi. 
Në shkrimin e tij të dt. 13/7/2011 në gazetën Sot `Rreziqet nga shteti grek vazhdojnë dhe sot`, aleancisti kuq e zi kosovar zbulon fijet armiqësore të jashtme që qënkan deri tani pa u zbuluar- ato greke, dhe nëpërmjet kësaj fije, ashtu sikundër dhe hetuesit dhe prokurorët e ish-komunizmit, z. Faik- zbulon dhe agjenturën e brëndëshme të periudhës së demokracisë, agjenturë e cila kërkon zhdukjen e liderëve patriotë shqiptarë dhe as më shumë e as më pak pushtimin e vëndit nga Greqia?! 
Ky rrezik i  cili nuk u realizua atëhere kur ishin të gjitha  mundësitë për Greqinë për të helenizuar Shqipërinë më 1913, 1945, dhe as  në 1997, kur Shqipëria për shkak të budallallëkut të qeverisë demokratike u shkri fare, me sa duket sipas të dhënave fare të sakta nga Alenaca Kuq e Zi, Greqia kërkon sot në 2011 të realizojë dëshirën e vjetër të pushtimit të Vorio-epirit nëpërmjet  rregjistrimit të populsisë dhe kur!? Pikërisht në kohën e sotme, ku sipas BE- Greqia vetë rrezikon të humbasë sovranitetin e vëndit për shkak të borxheve të jashtzakonshme që tashmë kalojnë GDP-në greke  (GDP e Greqisë më 2010 ishte  500 miliardë dollarë). Sipas të dhënave zyrtare Greqia do të heqë edhe rrogat për homogjenët,  rroga prej 300 euro-sh  në muaj për afër 20.000 njerëz vorio-epirotë që jetojnë kryesisht në Shqipëri. 
Fobia e Aleancës Kuq e Zi nuk ka kufi! 
Kjo vatër `atdhetarësh të ndritur` si z. Kreshnik Spahiu, z. Collaku, z.A. Baleta, z. Taulant Omi drejtues i PD në Angli, z. P. Xhufi, prifti pa shkolllë at Marku, etj, etj,(vëreni se këta njerëz ose kanë qënë ish-nomeklatura e kuqe e PPSH, ose janë njerëzit e tyre që hanë në një çanak),  nëpërmjet këtij atdhetari të pazbuluar deri më sot- publicistit Faik Krasniqi, ka zbuluar më në fund tradhëtarët shqiptarë të pandëshkuar (dhe rrënjët e komplotit) që jetojnë në Shqipëri (e kushedi ndonjë dhe në Kosovë, etj) me bukën e qeverisë ( të ishte sh. Enver që t`jua bënte n këtyre `tradhëtarëve`). 
Këta `tradhtarë` të poshtër që duan rregjistrimin sipas BE qënkan sipas z. Faik:  Kisha Autoqefale Ortodokse e Shqipërisë ?! (mos u ngatërroni të nderuar miq: jo ajo Katolike që drejtohet nga një Kardinal Italian, por as Komuniteti mysliman i Shqipërisë që merr fonde nga Banka islamike, -vetëm komuniteti ortodoks sepse ai merr fonde nga Greqia, ë,ë?), Genc Pollo 
( jo- qeveria, vetëm ai; dhe më e bukura është se kanë shpifur edhe për gjyshin e tij duke e bërë nga patriot shqiptar - në tradhtar), dhe me pak fjalë edhe vetë populli populli shqiptar, që kërkon të integrohet në BE duke u përpjekur nëpërmjet institucioneve zyrtare shqiptare për të plotësuar standartet e kërkuara.
 Argumenti kryesor i publicistit dhe piktorit  të njohur z.Faik Krasniqi është se Greqia (vetëm Greqia dhe jo fqinjët e  tjerë?!) paska vrarë shqiptarë. 
Z.Faik harron se një nga vrasësit më të mëdhenj të shqiptarëve ka qënë Turqia e atëhershme, e cila shpernguli me qindra mijra shqiptarë nga trojet  gjatë 5 shekujve, harron  se Pashallarët shqiptarë tradhëtarë që bashkëpunuan me Tuqrqinë duke komanduar vilajetet e Ballakanit si njerëz të besuar të turqve, kanë qënë fajtorët kryesorë të humbjes së trojeve shqiptare pas 1878, harron se lufta e parë botërore në të cilën 4 shtetet e Ballkanit bënë aleancë kundër Turqisë (duke u bërë aleatë me Antantën fituese të luftës së parë botërore), kurse Shqipëria ishte e vetmja që mbajti anën e Turqisë dhe e pësoi nga fqinjët. 
Ato ngjarje të trishtueshme kanë ndodhur dje po për faj në rradhë të parë të drejtuesve politikë të atëhershëm shqiptarë si dhe sigurisht të shteteve që e shihnin Shqipërinë si një bastion të Perandorisë turke.
Sot në këtë periudhë të post-komunzmit dhe të demokracisë perëndimore ku Shqipëria aspiron të integrohet me çdo kusht,- këta karafila dalin kundër?!
 Po pyetja më e bukur është : përse këta  të ashtuquajtur atdhetarë që u dhëmbka dhe u djegërka zemra për Shqipërinë e sotme kanë nisur një fushatë don kishoteske për të penguar realizmin e njërit nga 12 standartet që kërkon BE? 
Përse këta `patriotë`  të thekur duan të bëjnë të kundërtën duke dis-informuar popullatën e duke thënë se `refuzoni rregjistrimin etnik dhe fetar sepse ndryshe do të shtohet artificialisht numri I minoritarëve dhe Greqia do të na marrë tokat dhe popullatën`(?!) 
Kundër-argumenti i përfaqësuesit të qeverisë `armiku` dhe `grekofili` Genc Pollo, është se: rregjistrimi i popullatës është i domosdoshëm ( harrojnë kata karafila se edhe sot e kësaj ditë Shqipëria nuk ka as inventor pronash dhe as inventor popullate- pra nuk ka statistika të sakta sepse bota punon, analizon dhe nxjerr përfundime e rekomandime nëpërmjet statistikave të sakta e jo me ato të rreme me të cilat Shqipëria dikur ishte ` Fener ndriçues i botes`, apo `vëndi që ka mjekësinë më të mirë ekstensive apo bujqësinë ekstensive, apo `vëndi që ka rritje më të lartë në europë e në botë për ushqime, ose sot: si `vëndi me taksa më të ulta në europë` etj, etj, dokrra si këto). Pra ky `armiku` ministër Genc Pollo ka vendosur dhe  penalitete për atë që gënjen dhe mashtron, sepse KQ C ( Komisioni Qëndror i Censusit) do të verifikojë etninë (dihet që etnia është çështje ADN-je, dhe nuk mund të ndërrohet sipas qejfit dhe llogaritet nga Atësia- pra nga Fara dhe jo nga Ara). Sa i përket pjesës fetare, kjo është çështje shpirtërore dhe nuk kërkon verifikim.
Pra përse këta `atdhetarë të flaktë` kundërshtojnë porsi Haxhi Qamili dikur? Përse në këtë Shoqatë apo Lidhje janë futur dhe intelektualë disa dhe me emër (të fryrë e të bërë VIP-a sigurisht nga TV  private në të cilat kanë njerëzit ë tyre)? 
Përse kjo miopi në dukje e këtyre intelektualëve (të cilët kur ishin në ditët e tyre në krye të vëndit apo së bashku më drejtuesit shpirtërorë të tyre) e  kërkonin armikun dhe e gjenin atë sikur dhe  në vrimë të gjilpërsës të futej) ndaj një standarti që është rutinë në vëndet e tjera?
 z. Faik Xhihat  Krasniqi duhet të jetë sot  në dijeni të faktit se rregjistrimi në Kosovë u bë pa problem dhe se një nga gënjeshtrat më të mëdha ishte po tek popullata: nga 2.4 milionë që referohej popullsia e Kosovës- na doli 1.4 milion (pa serbët)! 1 milion më pak.
 Ku fleka lepuri atëhere?
Erdhi koha të përballemi me të vërtetën. Dhe e vërteta është e hidhur nga njëherë. 
Nuk mund të bësh Buxhete me statistika të pasakta, nuk mund të llogaritësh të papunë sipas qejfit, nuk mund të nxjerrsh invalide, të sëmurë, me asistencë, pensionistë sipas statistikave të jot ë sakta, nuk mund të bësh investime dhe të llogarisësh taksa, tatime, tarifa, bonuse,  etj, etj, mbi statistika të pasakta, nuk mund të votosh me statistika të pasakta, nuk mund të dalësh deputet me numur populate fiktive, duke os treguar pasurinë shtetërore , atë të armatimit, valutën dhe arin e vjedhur,  dhe së fundmi nuk mund të përvehtësosh  shuma të konsiderueshme parash mbi llogaritje pa statistika të sakta, etj, etj, si këto -z, Faik Krasniqi.
Pra erdhi koha që të mos abuzohet dhe të mos shpërdorohet më.
 Erdhi koha që  BE dhe Bota të dija se sa shqiptarë janë në të vërtetë sa janë numri i komuniteteve fetare, etnitë ashtu si i tregon çdo vënd i botës në statistikat  e përvitshme që nxjerr CIA-factbook, Ëorld Bank, FMN.
 Harron z. Faik që Greqia është pritësi më i madh i shqiptarëve të uritur të cilët nuk mund të ushqehen dot në Shqipëri? Sot janë rreth 800.000 shqiptarë aty. 
Problemi çam mund të zgjidhet fare mirë po të mos futin hundët ish-nomeklatura e kuqe dhe zagarët e lapangjozët e tyre  duke nxitur armiqësi me shtetin grek. 
Këto probleme mund të zgjidhen jo duke krijuar partinë e camëve, sepse pastaj do të krijohen dhe partia e tropojanëve, partia e shkodranëve, partia e gollobordasve, etj,: e kështu do të shkojmë ne në BE duke u zënë e grindur me vehten e me fqinjët, dhe duke mos treguar të vërtetën tonë?
 Problemi çam është problem ligjor. Kufijtë janë të përcaktuar dhe nuk i luan dot as greku e as serbi po nuk deshi SHBA dhe BE. 
Kush i ndau trojet shqiptare? A nuk ishte Europa? Kush po i cliron tani? a nuk është Europa dhe SHBA?
Atëhere përse more z. Faik, nuk i bie drejt (sepse ndoshta nuk e ke kuptuar që këta nismëtarë si emrat e atyre që përmënda më sipër, nuk janë më atdhetarë se ty e mua, por kërkojnë gjëra të tjera nëpërmjet kësaj shoqate- kërkojnë pushtet-para-lavdi, me çmim qoftë dhe duke ndërruar fenë, si pashallarët shqiptarë për të ruajtur pronat e pasurinë duke shitur shpirtin tek turqit), këta përfaqësues  me emrin e bukur `Kuq e Zi`, kërkojnë favore nëpërmjet presioneve të djallëzuara, sepse tani përveç z. Spahiu (që në shtëpi flet turqisht), asnjëri nga këta nuk ka ndonjë post. 
Dhe sa e rëndë është kur njeriu bie njëherë nga fiku
Dhe së fundmi, përse këta `patriotë të  mëdhenj` (përfshi dhe  vetë publicistin Faik Krasniqi, i cili mendoj se, mesa duket më tepër e ka bërë shkrimin për inerci të zhurmës së kotë `atdhetareske`, sesa ka ndonjë bindje faktike)  kanë një fobi të sëmurë nga greku? Dhe përse këta atdhetarë shpifin e shajnë Genc Pollon dhe nuk  prekin qeverinë e kryesuar nga z. Berisha?
 Së pari mendoj sepse të shash grekun është më e lehtë duke patur parasysh se (sipas tyre)  minoritarët qënkan `armiq` derisa sa,  po `komplotokan kundër Shqipërisë`, dhe së dyti,  meqënëse në krye të Kishës  Autoqefale të Shqipërisë është Kryepeshkopi i nderuar Anastasios Janullatos , atëhere rrjedhimisht sipas këtyre  sofistëve edhe ky na qënka armik. Pra janë dy tipe armiqsh që na ka zbuluar z.Faik dhe Aleanca ku ai ka aderuar. 
Po të ishte z. Faik dhe  këta të tjerët,  në kohën e sh. Enver, - pa tjetër që do të drejtonin ndonjë organ  kompetent për zbulimin e armiqve të popullit si p.sh, në Ministrinë e brëndëshme, apo do të bëheshin për `merita të veçanta` edhe anëtarë të byrosë politike. 
Por për fat të keq ajo kohë iku; sot Maxhoranca qeverisëse nuk i ka në refene: kështu si t`ja bëjnë? Aleanca kuq e zi e ka gjetur të arësyeshme `të lerë nam` apo `ti dalë Nam-i`, që nesër, kur të bëhen zgjedhjet të merren parasysh nga koalicionet, ose mund të krijojnë një parti (ashtu si e kam spjeguar në shkrimin e para një jave: `Përse Aleanca kuq e zi pengon standartet e BE pȅr rregjistrimin e Popullatȅs`), të tipit nacionalist me prirje turko-arabe me qëllimin e mbrapshtë për ta futur Shqipërinë në lobin turk (ish perandoria turke), ose duke marrë pushtetin (teorikisht) me zgjedhje,  të veprojnë identikë si gjyshërit e tyre pro-turq apo baballarët e tyre ish-drejtues në sistemin komunist: duke i tundur BE dhe SHBA  flamurin e krishterë kuq e zi dhe  duke u lavdëruar me tolerancën fetare të cilën e respektojnë vetëm të krishterët (sepse asnjë nga ata nuk ka poste drejtuese dhe nuk e ka drejtuar ndonjëherë vëndin prej 100 vitesh, kurse ish klasat drejtuese pro-turke dhe ish-komuniste  e kanë drejtuar dhe e drejtojnë këtë vënd duke e lënë të pastabilizuar e duke e rrjepur sa më shumë porsi lukuni ujqërish), kurse `natën` do të bëjnë të kundërtën, do të vazhdojnë të mos respektojnë ligjet, do të vazhdojnë të pasurohen e korruptojnë këdo që do të vijë për ti kontrolluar (mundësisht dhe Zotin vetë). 
Hipokrizia  kjo është Moto e vërtetë e këtyre sahanlëpirësve të demokracisë shqiptare.
 Le të shpresojmë që e ardhmja e vëndit të mos bjerë në duart e `patriotëve të tillë kuq e zi` nga të cilët Shqipëria ka vuajtur dhe mund të vuajë.

----------


## ~Geri~

Nuk e kuptoj pse behesh histerik dhe ne aleancen Kuq e Zi permend muslimanet turk apo arabe.Nese ty si ortodoks nuk te pelqen alenca merru me te.Njehere merresh me xhamine ne Mitrovice njehere merresh me alencen Kuq e Zi pastaj qahesh per filmin Ballkan Pazar.Nuk e kuptoj pse problemin qe keni ju vllehet ortodokse me Alenacen e coni tek nje perplasje me muslimanet.Cte duhet ty Pirro Prifti Xhami e Mitrovices?Je nga Shqiperia merru me problemet e vlleheve te Shqiperise.Merru me causheskat e Rumanise qe ofendojne popullin shqiptar Gabele.Flet si puna Dules qe tu pengoka intergrimi Europian nderkohe nuk shikon asimilimin kombetar.na flet per pritje miqesore te refugjateve ne Greqi kur ato e dine mire se ckane hequr nga policia dhe ushtaret greke.Mos flasim pastaj per dhunen psikologjike per nderrimin e emrave dhe kombesise.Pirro ti mund te shkruash sa te duash si Vlleh ortodoks por mos u perplas me muslimanet ne shkrimet e tua se do ti detyrosh keto te fundit te merren me ty dhe gjithe ortodokset e tjere qe nga Janullatosi e me rradhe.Komuniteti Musliman nuk merr asnje fond prej Bankes Islamike.Mos mendo se cdo faik apo Hasan eshte musliman praktikues dhe duke shkruajtur nje shkrim ti e merr si nje sulm e muslimaneve praktikues.

Shiko cthote  Nathali Clayer

Gazeten e pare ne Shqip e ka nxjerre Porta e Larte ne Janine ne vitin 1732 ne Mehnamene lokale te Vilajetit te Janines, per te lajmeruar milleti-arnaud siç e quanin Osmanet ne gjuhen e tyre rreth ngjarjeve ne gjithe Perandorine  Nathalie Clayer ne librin e saj "Ne fillimet e nacionalizmit shqiptar"

----------


## landi45

haaaaaa 

si gjithmone agjentet greko serbe shesin dhe nenen per naj euro

----------


## a.koci

Pirro ben mire ta nderrosh  kete pseudonim , e ta besh Anastasopulos, se do te shkonte me mire.
Vetem per shqiperin qenka e domosdoshme regjistrimi i i popullsise ne baze feje dhe etnie , nuk e ke marre vesh akoma ti xhaxhi "filo Grek" qe shqipetareve nuk i plas fare as nga kisha e as nga xhamia, edhe ata qe deklarohen si Grek, e kan bere nga e keqia te shkretet se i ka braktis lideri i vendit te vet nuk ndihmohen prej shtetit Shqipetare .
 Kur na paske dal ti kaq i ditur e te na shpjegosh se ç'fare? standartesh zbatohen ne europ e me tej.. akoma , une jam perkrahese e "aleances kuq e zi", nese ata nuk jan ata qe ne  pretendojme , perkrahesit largohen. Po na tregon ti qe ata paskan qen komuniste , po keta qe po drejtojne kush kan qen? valle jane keta  pjese  shtreses se vuajtur?, dhe atdhetare duke shitur varret e fshatareve te ndjere, e pjese deti. Mos na trego perralla" Mama dhia dhe ujku" se po qeshin te gjith me ty .
Greku dhe europa bashke nuk i ka respektuar rregullat edhe standartet , u dashka ne te zbatojme standartet qe na vene ata per te na asimiluar me popujt e tjere fqinj nepermjet fese . Greku nuk pranon qe Arbanitasit jane i njejti popull me ate shqipetare edhe flasin Shqip duke pergenjeshtruar deklaratat e studiuesve , duke then se: Arbanitasit flasin nje dialekt te greqishtes. etj.. nuk ka me keq se sa gjuhen tende te ta quajne gjuhe greke,  gjuha e tyre eshte pjese e Shqipes doni ju o Grekofila apo jo eshte ajo qe percakton identitetin kombetare te nje populli dhe jo feja , cilado qofte kjo.
Shpresoj qe pjestaret e " Aleancesa Kuq E Zi" te jen me te vertet atdhetare edhe Shqiperia do behet se deri sot e kane drejtuar funderrinat e kombit , tradhetaret edhe servilat Shqiperine dhe jo Atdhetaret e vertet.

----------


## Korcar-L1

aleanca kuq e per zi, me kujton ato grupet komuniste te korces ne fillimet e tyre. Dhe si gjithmone antaret ishin te rinj qe u vlonin hormonet.

----------


## vajz

te gjithe ato qe perkrahin vetdeklarimin e fese dhe etnise se pari te kerkojne qe kete ta bejne vendet fqinje si Greqia dhe Turqia - atehere kane te drejte morale te kerkojne nje gje te tille nga Shqiperia. 

Kjo eshte absurde ne vend qe te debatojme me kundershtare te shqiptareve, te huaj, qe normalisht mbrojne interesat dhe ambiciet e shteteve te tyre, duhet te debatojme me shqiptare qe bejne shume mire punen e tyre. Mendoj qe vetem mes shqiptarve ndodh nje gje e tille.

Jam totalisht e zhgenjyer me kete projekt te qeverise shqiptare, edhe pse jam e djathte. Sado te perpiqet Genc Pollo te duket bindes, del shume hipokrit dhe s'ka dhene deri tani asnje shpjegim bindes se pse eshte futur vetdeklarimi ne census nderkohe qe nuk eshte detyrim nga ansje lloj marreveshje apo konvente

----------


## Djal Dimali

Un nuk jam kundra regjistrimit te popullates! Le te behet ai regjistrim
JAM KUNDER REGJISTRIMIT ETNIK DHE FETAR!

Kush esht ajo europ qe thot regjistro popullin ne baza etnike dhe fetare.
Esht absurditet!
Regjistro popullin po por jo ne baza etnike dhe fetare.

Biles un degjova para ca ditesh qe thoshte kryetari suprem i shqiptareve se regjistrimi ne baza etnike dhe fetare nuk esht kusht nga europa por ne vet do e bejm.

KUJT I INTERESON KJO? EUROPES?

*Problemi çam është problem ligjor.*
fqinjet tan te nderuar qe priten aq shum shqiptar dhe i asimiluan problemin cam nuk e njofin, sepse ata nuk din dhe vet ke kan per baba

*Kufijtë janë të përcaktuar dhe nuk i luan dot as greku e as serbi po nuk deshi SHBA dhe BE.*
Kufijnt jan te percaktuar por kur u percaktuan u percaktuan gabim! Dhe po te donin shqiptaret dhe SHBA dhe BE nuk kishin cfar benin. Neve na mungoi forca mendore qe ta perdornim ate problem sic duhesh dhe ta zgjidhnim si duhej zgjidhur, nga dobsia jon perfituan te tjeret.

*Problemi çam mund të zgjidhet fare mirë po të mos futin hundët ish-nomeklatura e kuqe dhe zagarët e lapangjozët e tyre – duke nxitur armiqësi me shtetin grek*
Greket problemin cam nuk e njohin ndersa me ne kan ligjin e luftes?
Kjo do te thot qe ne nuk mund te nxisim armiqsi, por jemi ne armiqsi.

*flamurin e krishterë kuq e zi*
Shikon si e perdor kombin per interesat e tua? Ne RSH dhe ne mbar trojet shqiptare ka me shum myslyman se te krishter, qe do te thot per ate flamur kan dhen jeten me shum myslyman se te krishter, ai nuk esht flamur i krishter esht flamur shqiptar.

*Ky rrezik i cili nuk u realizua atëhere kur ishin të gjitha mundësitë për Greqinë për të helenizuar Shqipërinë më 1913, 1945, dhe as në 1997*
Gjat viteve 1913-1945 u munduan qe te realizohesh por nuk e ariten te ter qellimin e tyre, gjat LBII nje krahin e ter e banuar nga shqiptar ne trojet e tyre etnike u maskaruan dhe u debuan!
Me 1997 nuk kishin shanc se ajo nuk ndodhi per interes te grekve por per interes te te tjereve, dhe kur greket nxoren ligjin e luftes qe kishin me shqiptaret, turket, po po turket nxore aleancen e tyre qe kishin lidhur me shqiptaret qysh prej luftes balkanike qe do te thot ai shtet qe esht ne luft me shqiperin esht ne luft me turqin, ai shtet qe esht ne luft me turqin esht ne luft me shqiperin.


un nuk jam kunder integrimin ne BE sipas standardeve por jam kunder integrimit ne BE sipas standardeve greke (qe jua q*fsh* ate veton e malkuar qe kan)

----------


## Maqellarjot

> aleanca kuq e per zi, me kujton ato grupet komuniste te korces ne fillimet e tyre. Dhe si gjithmone antaret ishin te rinj qe u vlonin hormonet.


Shqiperia ka rreshtur se ekzistuari qe kur jevgjit i thane vetes "shqiptar".???

Cilet jan "jevgjit" per ty ne shqiperi???

Korca i takon shqiperise apo greqise???

----------


## BlueBaron

> Shqiperia ka rreshtur se ekzistuari qe kur jevgjit i thane vetes "shqiptar".???
> 
> Cilet jan "jevgjit" per ty ne shqiperi???
> 
> Korca i takon shqiperise apo greqise???




Or Maqellara !!!


Ortodoksia Korçare e ka treguar qe ka gjak shqiptari nder deje shekuj me pare. Eshte turp te vesh ne dyshim shqiptarine e ortodoksise korçare !!!

----------


## martini1984

> Or Maqellara !!!
> 
> 
> Ortodoksia Korçare e ka treguar qe ka gjak shqiptari nder deje shekuj me pare. Eshte turp te vesh ne dyshim shqiptarine e ortodoksise korçare !!!


Dhe ti zhabe matesh me MUAH.
Funderrine.

----------


## a.koci

Rregjistrimi i popullsise le te behet se eshte normale per nje Shtet, po rregjistrimi i fe-se kujt i hyn ne pune ?, njerezit jane te lire te besojne ku te duan por kombesia nuk vendoset ne baze te fe-se , na mbyten spihunet nga te kthesh syte ka Grekofil , prandaj ra ne krize greqia , ka punesuar shume si puna juaj ( spihuneve: per nje pag te majme)  edhe si puna atyre qe e nderrojne emrin  (nga Yllka e ven Niqi )edhe kombesin per" 200 E". 
Lere pastaj ky zoteria siper qe ka hap temen se kushedi sa e kan paguar per kete inisiativ qe ka marre persiper , por nuk eshte aq specialist sa i duket vetja per te bere rolin e te diturit , shqipetaret nuk jan budallenj por  thjesht indiferent edhe z. pirro . na tregon qe kjo do na sjelli shume te mira por une personalisht nuk shikoj asgje te mire nga kjo , prekundrazi, rruget me shqiperin duhet te ishin hap me kohe por nxirrnin lloj-lloj justifikimesh nje i tille ishte: nuk mund te hapen rruget me shqiperin se ka nje shkalle te larte kriminaliteti edhe po u hapen rruget ata do dynden ne europ ..... edhe do benin namin.
Kur te gjith ne e dim qe kriminelet hynin e dilnin sa here qe u donte qejfi se e gjenin menyren , ndersa populli i thjeshte e hallexhi rrinte e priste . Kjo lloj politike u perdore nga vendet  qe duan ta asimilojne Shqiperine edhe kjo me deklarimin e fese etnise eshte pjese e asimilimit.

----------


## Maqellarjot

> Or Maqellara !!!
> 
> 
> Ortodoksia Korçare e ka treguar qe ka gjak shqiptari nder deje shekuj me pare. Eshte turp te vesh ne dyshim shqiptarine e ortodoksise korçare !!!


faleminderit per pergjigjen! megjithese nuk tu drejtova ty!  Une e di shume mire se kush eshte korca dhe kujt i takon!  puetja ime kishte nje qellim te vecant! per ate qe perdore emrin e korces.   dua ta degjoje nga goja e tij se cfar ai mendon per kete!

duhet te tregohesh me gadishem ti pergjigjesh pyetjeve qe te drejtohen ty se pari!    Pergjigju pyetjes qe te shtrova ne Temen "diskutim reth librin "odiseja e nje dedektivi"!  Pyetja ime u nxit nga nje deklarate qe ti bere ne kete tem, se gjoja "klipi" qe prura une "fsheh" nje te "vertet" qe ti paseke par!  

Sa i perket Korces duket se jemi te dy te nje mendimi!

----------


## BlueBaron

> faleminderit per pergjigjen! megjithese nuk tu drejtova ty!  Une e di shume mire se kush eshte korca dhe kujt i takon!  puetja ime kishte nje qellim te vecant! per ate qe perdore emrin e korces.   dua ta degjoje nga goja e tij se cfar ai mendon per kete!
> 
> duhet te tregohesh me gadishem ti pergjigjesh pyetjeve qe te drejtohen ty se pari!    Pergjigju pyetjes qe te shtrova ne Temen "diskutim reth librin "odiseja e nje dedektivi"!  Pyetja ime u nxit nga nje deklarate qe ti bere ne kete tem, se gjoja "klipi" qe prura une "fsheh" nje te "vertet" qe ti paseke par!  
> 
> Sa i perket Korces duket se jemi te dy te nje mendimi!




Jemi ne Forum. Pyetjet personale behen me MP.

----------


## Maqellarjot

> Jemi ne Forum. Pyetjet personale behen me MP.


e kuptoj shume mire acarimin tend me ate pyetje qe une  bera "Korcarit" dhe aq me teper gadishmerine tende per te nderhyre!  Keto gjera me acarojn ne kulm edhe mua.   Po te lexosh postimet e "korces" ne tema te tilla do te kuptosh pyetjen time drejt ati!  Disa here mund te kemi pikpamje te ndryshme ne opinione politike por kur vjen puna tek trojet dhe historia e vertet e shqiperise, duhet te jemi te gjithe te nji mendimi, sepse se pari jemi te gjithe shqiptar pastaj Socialis, Demokrat< BAllist, Zogist, mysliman, katolik, apo ortodok.   po te lexosh postimet e mija rreth temave si,  cameria, aleanca kuq e zi, shqiponja me dy koke, etj, etj  do te kuptosh shume mire se ku qendroj une!

Korca eshte e gjitha shqipetare ortodokse apo jo, por me qe ra fjala, une besoj se trojet e verteta te shqiperise Jugore  shtrihen deri ne Janine! dhe Korca eshe Zemra e jugut te SHQIPERISE!

----------


## halla mine

> Tragji-komedia e Alenacës Kuq e zi...
> ...
> ...


Ky shkrim i pirro kapedanit me ngjan shume me shkrimet a Albo kapedanit..
nje me nje, te njejtat ide..

----------


## Korcar-L1

> Shqiperia ka rreshtur se ekzistuari qe kur jevgjit i thane vetes "shqiptar".???
> 
> Cilet jan "jevgjit" per ty ne shqiperi???
> 
> Korca i takon shqiperise apo greqise???


Jevgjit jane gjithe ata qe kane gjak osmani dhe qe sot na hiqen me katolik se papa. 

Korca i takon korcareve.




> ...se pari jemi te gjithe shqiptar pastaj Socialis, Demokrat< BAllist, Zogist, mysliman, katolik, apo ortodok.


Se pari jemi individe, jemi ate qe besojme, jemi pasqyre e atyre traditave qe na kane percjelle gjate gjithe jetes, e keshtu me radhe

----------


## a.koci

Greqia sillet me ne si ti doj qejfi se e di qe politikano-servilat shqipetare do bejne ate qe ajo deshiron .
Greqia me ne akoma nuk ka heq ligjin e luftes , ndersa keta qeveritaret tane i rrine leqe peqe si urdheron , edhe nje gabim tjeter qe beri shteti Shqipetare ishte pranimi i Nikolas Geixh-it ne shqiperi , ai qe shpallur person" nongrata" per shkak te veprimtarise dhe deklaratave te tij (Antishqipetare) per jugun e shqiperise , na vijne keta edhe na shesin mend  se si mund te livadhisin me servilat pushtetare qe jan gati te shesin familjen per pushtet edhe para. 

Se kush perfiton ketu me vetdeklarimin e etnise ajo dihet , konsujt grek kane fol ne mes te dites duke bere propagande antishqiptare haptaz edhe nuk eshte cudi qe greqia gjate ketyre koheve te  filloj te shperndaj  edhe fonde ne jug per ti joshur njerezit e varfer qe te deklarohen grek .
Tju vij turp te gjith atyre deputeteve qe votuan pro ligjin per vetdeklarimin e etnise edhe presidentit nese e dekreton kete, (apo e ka dekretuar? se nuk e di sakte  ).

----------


## policia911

per cfare e keni  frik regjistrimin  e popullit njehere ??????
shqiperia deri me  sot eshte deklaruar 70%  myslimane pa fakte ja ta marim vesh njehere sa % jemi ne cdo fe 

edhe boll na cat koken duke  ofenduar Jugun e shqiperis si tradhtar 
kur historia e ka  treguar me se miri kush eshte jugu

SHQIPERIA KRISTIANE 100% SIC KAN QEN TE PARET TAN
jasht truqit serbet greket edhe cdo rac  tjeter 

p/s teroristat e forumit mos shkruani ketu ne  kete tem

----------


## Brari

kjo aleanca kuqo-zi.. eshte nje po.rdh me rigon.. 

sharlatanet i kan qejf keto gomarlliqe.. kinse.. i ha palla per atdhe..

----------


## Maqellarjot

> Jevgjit jane gjithe ata qe kane gjak osmani dhe qe sot na hiqen me katolik se papa. 
> 
> Korca i takon korcareve.
> 
> 
> 
> Se pari jemi individe, jemi ate qe besojme, jemi pasqyre e atyre traditave qe na kane percjelle gjate gjithe jetes, e keshtu me radhe


Kjo qe shkruan ti lart eshte shume e "pergjithshme" rehetorike, pa koke pa kemb, pa trup. eshte plotesisht ne hava!  Kjo qe shkruan ti eshte filozofi e nje Endacaku, eshte karakteristike e "jevgjiteve".  D.M.Th qe kjo filozofia jote  e ben njeriun te jete thjesht nje gjethe qe kur shkeputet nga Dega(familja) qe eshte pjese e trungut(Kombit) ajo shkon ku ta coje era.

Per dike qe ka nje indentitet te vertet kombetar ato qe shkruajte ti me par mund te shkruhen vetm keshtu:

*Disa here mund te kemi pikpamje te ndryshme ne opinione politike por kur vjen puna tek trojet dhe historia e vertet e shqiperise, duhet te jemi te gjithe te nji mendimi, sepse se pari jemi te gjithe shqiptar pastaj Socialis, Demokrat< BAllist, Zogist, mysliman, katolik, apo ortodok.
*
Se pari u mboll  fara e keqe e komunizmit qe "lulezoj" per 50 vjet dhe qe  arriti te percudhnoj shqiptarin fizikisht dhe shpirterisht, arriten  edhe  ketu sa  thonin Kinezet, Ruset, Koranet, jane Vellezer dhe Kosovaret  Miq!  Tani po mundoheni te  beni turq myslimanet e shqiperise.  Kjo propagande behet vetem nga qarqet extreme Greko-Serv(Serb).  jane te njejtit zagar qe i thon Gjergj Kastriotit "Jorgos Kastriotus" dhe Gjon Kastriotit "Jani Kastriotus" Jane te njejtit Zaberhane qe mbajn harta "zyrtare" ne godinat e shtetit ku Kufijt e Greqis perfundojn tek Shkumbini!  Jane te njejtit "hordhi-Dhjakse" qe provokojn me flamuj te "Vorio-Epirit" ne ndeshjen e fundit qe u be midis Skenderbeut dhe nje skuader qipriote!  Parrullat e shqipetareve qen se nje kunderpergjigje per ngritjen e flamurit te "Vorio Epirit" nga tifozat "qipriot" ne korce.  Ky qe nje provokim i hapur, kishin ardhur apostafat me ate qellim.  Flamuri i "vorio epirit" nuk blehet ne dyqan sepse nuk egziston ai ishte qendisur me qellim.

KORCA I TAKON  SHQIPEREVE  PERPARA PASTAJ E KORCAREVE!  

"Jevgjit jane gjithe ata qe kane gjak osmani dhe qe sot na hiqen me katolik se papa"

Papa eshte Gjerman pastaj eshte Katolik.  Shqiptar mund te jen vetem ata qe kan lindur dhe kan gjake shqiptari!!!!!!! Katolik, "hordhi-Dhjakse", Mysliman, dhe cfar do lloj besimi tjeter qe egziston eshte e drejta e te gjithe njerezve ne bot.

Nuk dua te mbroj turqit por e verteta duhet thene gjithmone si do qe te jete prandaj kur thua osmanet me siguri e ke fjalen per turqit: sa per dienin tende greket jane jevgjitet e vertet, osmanet/turqit jane popull ballkanik shume me i "paster" se mbeturinat jevgjite qe formuan popullsine greke.  Kur shqiptaret arriten te beheshin Elita e perandorise osman  greket Dhjaks i lanen ****** sulltanve,  mbeturinat e verteta te perandorise osmane  perbejn popullin Mulitetnik te shtetit  te greqise!   Shqiptaret formuan dhe themeluan shtetin grek ashtu sic formuan dhe themeluan Turqin.  Ataturku dhe  Sami Frasheri jane  heronj te Turqis, ashtu sic ishte Marko Bocari me shoket per greqin.fjalea "Ataturk" eshte  plotesisht shqip, keshtu i thone edhe turqit sote e kesaj dite.  Mos harro se  shqiptaret ishin Ortodoks dhe katolik shume me par se "greket"!  

NJERIU QE KONSIDERON FEN SI IDENTITETIN E TIJ, I MUNGON IDENTITETI KOMBETAR!  Greqia eshte nje shtet i tere qe jeton me kete filozofi! 

Absurditeti me i madh eshte kur dikush pa identitet te vertet kombetar mundohet te jap leksione rreth dickaje qe ai vet nuk arrin ta preceptoj.

----------

